# I have a 1 kilogram of gold oxide. I was told that after melting/refining it will be 1 ounce



## IsaacUS (Oct 4, 2019)

I don't have tools to conduct smelting and whatnot. 
I did end up with 1 kilogram of gold powder. 
Local refine shop told me that my yield could be 1 ounce after melting. I don't know how he cane up with that. 
Makes sense that a lot if the powder will just blow off and not melt but to only 1 ounce? 

So experts of gold refining. How can I get a really good yield like minimum of 95% of my 1 kilogram gold oxide? 
Also worst case scenario is 1 ounce yield correct?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 4, 2019)

How did you come across this 1 kilogram of gold oxide? If you tell us that, we may be able to provide better advice. Note: gold is considered a "noble" metal because it is very resistant to being oxidized.

Dave


----------



## IsaacUS (Oct 4, 2019)

FrugalRefiner said:


> How did you come across this 1 kilogram of gold oxide? If you tell us that, we may be able to provide better advice. Note: gold is considered a "noble" metal because it is very resistant to being oxidized.
> 
> Dave



I got it from junk computer, and old jewelry. 
I made sure it was dissolved and purified using Aqua Regia and SMB. I got 1 kg after filtering and drying it.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 4, 2019)

Just gonna throw this out there.....can we see a couple pics of powders what you're calling an oxide?


----------



## anachronism (Oct 4, 2019)

FrugalRefiner said:


> How did you come across this 1 kilogram of gold oxide? If you tell us that, we may be able to provide better advice. Note: gold is considered a "noble" metal because it is very resistant to being oxidized.
> 
> Dave



Let me rephrase Dave's comment. Gold Oxide- - You're kidding right? 8) 8) 8)


----------



## IsaacUS (Oct 4, 2019)

It's probably not gold oxide. I'm new to the whole world of refining. I thought all gold powder/dirt is gold oxide


----------



## denim (Oct 4, 2019)

Perhaps you mean gold chloride, AuCl? If that is really gold chloride, which it looks to be, then you should end up with a bar about 1 kg as well. There will be some losses but not much. Are you sure it is 1 kg powder? Can you show that on a scale?


----------



## IsaacUS (Oct 4, 2019)

denim said:


> Perhaps you mean gold chloride, AuCl? If that is really gold chloride, which it looks to be, then you should end up with a bar about 1 kg as well. There will be some losses but not much. Are you sure it is 1 kg powder? Can you show that on a scale?



I try and get a pic of that on a scale.
I've been collecting since 2016 so it shouldn't be far fetched. 
So gold in this form (powder/dirt) will almost always be gold chloride? Is it the color that determines it? What about gold oxide?


----------



## anachronism (Oct 4, 2019)

I really hope you've got a kilo of Gold powder. Frankly that would be an awesome start to your journey here. 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 4, 2019)

IsaacUS said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > How did you come across this 1 kilogram of gold oxide? If you tell us that, we may be able to provide better advice. Note: gold is considered a "noble" metal because it is very resistant to being oxidized.
> ...


If that's the case, then the powder should not be gold oxide, or gold chloride. It is gold. If you melt a kilogram of it you should end up with right around a kilogram of gold.

Dave


----------



## Dr.xyz (Oct 5, 2019)

Must be a troll. I can not see anyone being that ignorant about what they have or do.


----------



## AshesoftheUniverse (Oct 5, 2019)

First off. Let's settle this issue of Gold Oxide.
I have a small bottle with about 10 g. of Ventron/Alpha Gold Oxide (Au2o3) in front of me.
It's quite handy stuff for making up qualitative test solutions. It's anhydrous fine powder, dissolves readily in HCL and doesn't look like what the pic shows.
One caution, if you get some and try to drive off the Oxygen by heating it. The Oxygen comes off quite readily, somewhat violently, and the Gold powder goes everywhere. This is from first-hand experience. Luckily the crucible had a cover and the loss was minimal.


----------



## niks neims (Oct 5, 2019)

IsaacUS said:


> I don't have tools to conduct smelting and whatnot.
> I did end up with 1 kilogram of gold powder.
> Local refine shop told me that my yield could be 1 ounce after melting. I don't know how he cane up with that.
> Makes sense that a lot if the powder will just blow off and not melt but to only 1 ounce?
> ...






In the unlikely event that you are not a troll (or a scammer?) but genuinely are being serious - get a crucible, oxy-propane torch, a bit of borax and melt a few grams of the powder, take a picture of the resulting bead, also take it to someone with xrf (scrap yards, some universities an scientific centers usually have those) and have them test it, maybe a pawn shop, then go from there - if that really is metallic gold powder (it could be from your description and the picture, albeit a bit dirty judging from the color), then the kilo is worth near 40-50 000 $, so in that case the "local refine shop" is trying to take advantage of you... It would be the unique case of someone with nearly a kilo of gold not knowing exactly what he has...

Another quick test - what happens if you drop a few grams in nitric acid?


Edit:
Also, please follow up on this, otherwise I have this sneaking suspicion that you are pretending and using this forum to try and scam someone here to offer to buy from you this "mystery powder"... I apologize in advance if I turn out to be wrong and you follow up on this...


----------



## IsaacUS (Oct 5, 2019)

niks neims said:


> IsaacUS said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have tools to conduct smelting and whatnot.
> ...



I'm not planning to give this to anybody on this forum. Not a troll. I get why you're suspicious though.

I'm gonna get this thing tested before I even take it to the refinery. I might even wait a couple weeks and learn to refine myself. I'm a little bit in a state of shock on how much I potentially have. But be for do let myself down in gonna get this tested to make sure. 

I will definitely keep you guys posted. Hopefully I can ask more questions if I have any


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 5, 2019)

Get a proper melting dish and a mapp torch and try to melt a small sample.

Just look on the forum for tips on melting gold powder.


----------



## niks neims (Oct 5, 2019)

IsaacUS said:


> I'm not planning to give this to anybody on this forum. Not a troll. I get why you're suspicious though.
> 
> I'm gonna get this thing tested before I even take it to the refinery. I might even wait a couple weeks and learn to refine myself. I'm a little bit in a state of shock on how much I potentially have. But be for do let myself down in gonna get this tested to make sure.
> 
> I will definitely keep you guys posted. Hopefully I can ask more questions if I have any



in that case - good luck! 

I'd suggest you start with nitric test:

1. if it is real dried gold powder - it will not dissolve (in fact, it will clean it, removing any impurities), then proceed with melting.. it could dramatically improve the state of your powder if you made some mistake with SMB before and precipitate a lot of copper together with some gold...
2. It could form some gold chloride (so be sure to test the liquid before waste treatment)
3. and if by some miracle you do have gold oxide - wikipedia says it dissolves in nitric... not sure what the result would be, though - probably oxide dissolves and metallic gold precipitates... (see 1.)

Just out of curiosity, what did you do with all the waste you must have generated to accumulate this amount of your powder? and how much and what kind of computer junk and jewelry did you use?

by the way, scrapyards xrf (especially one that takes in catalytic converters) work fine enough on powder also, It won't be precise (purity) but it can give you some rough numbers... just so you don't catch gold fever


----------



## Johnny5 (Oct 5, 2019)

IsaacUS said:


> I got it from junk computer, and old jewelry.
> I made sure it was dissolved and purified using Aqua Regia and SMB. I got 1 kg after filtering and drying it.


* Scammers and dishonesty are not tolerated here. It may have taken me a little longer to discover your mistake, but I knew something wasn't right! You've been reported.
*


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 5, 2019)

Isaac, why have you posted someone else's picture as though it's your own? I expect an answer!

Dave


----------



## niks neims (Oct 6, 2019)

Busted!



Johnny5 said:


> IsaacUS said:
> 
> 
> > I got it from junk computer, and old jewelry.
> ...



Good job Johnny! Reverse searched his image? I wish I had thought of that, before giving any advice here...

It better be one heck of an explanation 

My bet is on "my powder looks exactly the same, but I don't have a camera, what's the big deal?", Mother-loving scammer...


----------



## nickton (Oct 8, 2019)

I wonder how many tons of Ewaste you'd need for this. Surely someone can come up with a figure using all our yield data postings. Unbelievable. Maybe I'll try to figure it out.


----------



## Johnny5 (Oct 8, 2019)

I considered that myself, which is one of the things that tipped me off that something was wrong. However he did mention in another post that it was mixed with jewelry, which conicidentally is another thing that tipped me off that something may be wrong. 
There were just too many things that didn't add up in my book. He knew what AR and SMB were, but he didn't know what he had, or what it was worth? Not likely.
Not to mention, he just found out that he has about $50K worth of gold powder, then is not back on the forum for many days.....not likely.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 9, 2019)

Out of curiosity i contact him when he first made this post. 
He kept asking me for references. I told him sure ask anybody you want to about me. 
To make a long story short he told me i didn't have enough street credibility and for some reason he kept wanting to quote "Come to my shop to make sure i was legit".
Yeah right! Not sure what his scam was, but i know red flags when i see them! 
Never heard back from him after that!


----------



## Johnny5 (Oct 9, 2019)

Palladium said:


> Out of curiosity i contact him when he first made this post.
> He kept asking me for references. I told him sure ask anybody you want to about me.
> To make a long story short he told me i didn't have enough street credibility and for some reason he kept wanting to quote "Come to my shop to make sure i was legit".
> Yeah right! Not sure what his scam was, but i know red flags when i see them!
> Never heard back from him after that!



That has got to be one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time.


----------



## IsaacUS (Oct 18, 2019)

It's funny that you fellas think I'm a scammer. Maybe I don't know what the hell I'm talking about. 
But this sure is 100%, I did not intend to scam people. I wasn't even looking to sell to anybody on here. 


I'm gonna update you guys next weekend with a receipt and pics of my gold. 
Getting ready to ship it out. A refiner in Dallas is looking to take it out of my hands. 95% of the spot price which darn good to me.
I just ship it to him. Great company. ARA GOLD. 

Whatever I say is just gonna make me look dumber in your eyes fellas. So I'm gonna just take pics of the refined product and a pic of my account. 
I was told to expect around 20k-50k. Idk.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 18, 2019)

You did not answer my question. Why did you post someone else's picture? If you don't give me a satisfactory answer on your next post, it will be your last on this forum.

Dave


----------



## Johnny5 (Oct 18, 2019)

Improper edit from Lou:

_Just a heads up. Last I checked, Nicki owned it, and Don (Kilgore) and his brother John worked there. She retired maybe five or six years back. In any event, they have not owned ARA for at least two or three years. Their scrubbers are running in my facility as I type this. They went bankrupt around that time and a long time refining guy who was involved in the early NTR and also at Dillon&Gage bought the assets and name.
_

@ Johnny5, I meant to send this via PM (privately, as you are a friend of the Kilgores) but instead edited your original post, losing the content of what you wrote.* I sincerely apologize.* Clearly I suck at using the PM feature and have done this one before. 

In any event, the odds that someone just managed to refine enough stuff to produce 1 kilogram of what he thought was oxide, without having melting capabilities (to just simply melt the material, as was alluded to up thread...)

@ original poster...if we are wrong, go ahead and post a settlement from ARA and let us know how it works out.

No problem Lou. Unfortunately it won't be able to be recovered by a mod, and Google only cache'd up to Palladiums post where he says ""Out of curiosity", and mine was after that. 
If I can't recover a cache of it in the next few days, it's not a big deal. I accomplished my agenda. 
Hopefully that individual will not be back, and if he does come back without addressing Dave, he'll be banned anyways.
Talk to you soon,
Johnny


----------



## anachronism (Oct 18, 2019)

Good post Johnny. Well worded. 

Jon


----------



## Johnny5 (Oct 18, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Good post Johnny. Well worded.
> 
> Jon



Thank you my friend.


----------



## Agold2019 (Oct 20, 2019)

IsaacUS said:


> It's funny that you fellas think I'm a scammer. Maybe I don't know what the hell I'm talking about.
> But this sure is 100%, I did not intend to scam people. I wasn't even looking to sell to anybody on here.
> 
> 
> ...



What is heavier? A kilogram of gold or a kilogram of gold powder? Expecting around 20k-50k is not 95% of spot price on a kilo of gold. You are going to ship out a kilo of gold in the mail that offered you s price range of a $20,000 difference on a kilo of gold you purified yourself? The story is not adding up. Maybe stick it in some nitric first and see if it smokes?


----------



## Johnny5 (Oct 20, 2019)

I find it more and more laborious to live in a politically correct world. 



Agold2019 said:


> What is heavier? A kilogram of gold or a kilogram of gold powder?


I point to my first comment.



Agold2019 said:


> Expecting around 20k-50k is not 95% of spot price on a kilo of gold.



95% of 1Kg of gold at the current price would be $45,502 which is in fact between $20-$50K
I point to my first comment.




Agold2019 said:


> You are going to ship out a kilo of gold in the mail that offered you s price range of a $20,000 difference



The difference between $20-$50K, is $30,000...... not $20,000. 
I point to my first comment.



Agold2019 said:


> Maybe stick it in some nitric first and see if it smokes?



*"A wise man can learn more from a foolish question,
than a fool can learn from a wise answer." -Bruce Lee*


----------



## Agold2019 (Oct 20, 2019)

Johnny5 said:


> I find it more and more laborious to live in a politically correct world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stand corrected. All facts.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 23, 2019)

https://cremationrecycling.com/blog/2018/3/23/pure-gold-is-dirt

:roll:


----------



## butcher (Oct 23, 2019)

I like the saying at the bottom of the page "Don't get duped".


----------

